# skin irritation and sores



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I was wondering if any of you have seen anything like this. My dog got an infection on here neck awhile ago and the vet said that her skin was irritated and it lead to an infection. So he put here on antibiotics for a week and gave me some spray to put on it. Today I saw that she has another spot right beside the first spot she had it and it looks like the old spot is going get bad again. When she was a puppy the vet said she had acne and these spots look like the acne but alot bigger about the size of a nickel. Can you buy antibiotics over the counter for dogs?


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Is the sore scabbed over? If it is it sounds like somthing my yellow lab had, my vet said he had an allergy to somthing they healed up in couple weeks. As to your other question I don't think you can buy antibiotics for dogs over the counter but than again I 've never tried.

Good Luck 
Duckjunky


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

the sores are raw with no scabes I dont even remember the first one scab over I think it just slowly heeled.


----------



## WadeismyHERO (Jun 2, 2007)

My pup just got fixed a couple weeks about. Where they shaved her belly she is starting to get something similar. Red spots, circles that are a deep red and everywhere. They don't seem to bother her and they go away after a couple of days. Wondering if it is the same thing? If it is allergies is there anything we could buy?


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Wade,

Are the sores open? or just red? Sounds like what you are describing are gnat bites. Especially if you are just finding them where there is bare skin and there aren't any open sores. My dogs had them on their bellies every spring when I lived in MN. Not much you can do about it.

thorpe,

Is your dog licking the wounds to keep them open? Try spraying them with Bactine. Dogs don't like the taste and it'll keep her from licking.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

There on the dogs neck kind of a hard place to lick :wink: good tip though I'll try the bactine next time.

If the dog has sores on its neck most likely is scratching itself with a hind leg, you need to fgure out why

fleas
ear mites

fly bites (avon skin so soft for fly and mosquitos) rub it on your hands and then on their fur dont get it in their eyes

It may be a chronic itchy spot just because the dog started scatching it,

if so
get a tube of cortisone creme and put it on the sore twice daily and for the itching give 50mg ( Normally two pills) of benadryll ( get the generic brand from walmart)twice daily for 7-10 days.

That will break the cycle of itching which means the dog will stop scatching it and give it achance to heal.


----------



## WadeismyHERO (Jun 2, 2007)

Tumblebuck it sounds about right. They are just red spots and not open sores. I figured it was nothing serious and I appreciate you responding. :beer:


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

my pups both have it right now and it looks pretty nasty....but like you said it doesnt hurt them ....I tried scratching it and rubbing it and my 4 month old is a little whiner so I would have known if it hurt .....anyways I looked online and it appears that it is Atopy Alergies. I found that on this link:
http://ezinearticles.com/?Dealing-with- ... &id=188923

And then I also looked it up on google images and the sores look exactly like the ones that the arrow points to:

http://www.avehobiosciences.com/images/ ... ergy_2.gif

Here is the main link that I found the above pic

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=h ... %26hl%3Den

Check it out and hopefully it helps your situation....it was a bit scary at first for us too ...but I think its only allergies

Clu__82


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

I have had similar problems with my wirehair. The chest, belly, and inside of the hind legs would get red pimples and at times it appeared the skin was weeping. Hair loss occurred in all the above areas. I assumed it was a contact dermatitus or atophy allergy. Blue Kote bought at Mills Fleet Farm would dry up the pimples and eventually heal only to come back at a later date. I tried a different dog food(Nutri-Source Lamb and Rice & Nutri-Source Super Performance) that contained no wheat or corn.
I also bought a supplement that I received information about at Pheasantfest. ZoomDog--Itchy Dog formula(the wirehair was constantly scratching). The ZoomDog supplement is high in Omega 3 & 6 fatty acids along with vitamins A & E and other antioxidants to promote a healthy coat. Everything has cleared and hair has returned to all of the above areas. In fact, she has the best coat she has ever had. Shine(as much as a wirehair can have) and no dandruff. Was it the dog food or the ZoomDog?? I don't know but I will place another order for the ZoomDog(I intend to keep her on it throughout the hunting season. She had this during the hunting season and also in the spring) and will continue with the NutriSource. 
So far this has worked for me--thought the information might be helpful with your situation.


----------

